# Hobie Outback for sale



## chasintales

I have a sand colored Hobie Outback for sale. It includes an Eagle Fishfinder on a ram mount, anchor trolley, Flush mounted Scotty 360 night light, of course teh mirage drive, hobie paddle, and the Hobie seat. I am keeping the battery for my new yak. Ordered a new Outback. I would like to get $1500.00 for everything, but I will consider lower offers without the fishfinder. This is a great offshore or inshore set-up. Please send me a PM if you are interested or check out the craigslist ad. 

http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/spo/2462123544.html

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## need2fish

That looks like it's in great shape. Getting another yak?


----------



## chasintales

We have another outback that was going to be the wires, but she wants a tandem for her and the daughter to use. If all goes well, I will be ordering a new outback this fall.


----------



## Fishin Ski

If you sell it without the Fishfinder would you be willing to sell it or keep it for your next yak?


----------



## Herculined

What year model is it? How long have you owned it? Does the fishfinder have GPS?


----------



## chasintales

It is a 2006. I have had it for two years. I bought it used and added the fishing stuff. If the fish finder doesn't go with the yak, I will mount it on the wifes. NO GPS on the fishfinder. Thanks for the replies,

Chris


----------



## Redalert08

Is this baby still for sale?


----------



## FLcowboyFan

No...Red alert.....I bought it from him and I have been having a blast on it :thumbup:

Lots of learning to do but I love the mirage drive,


----------



## Redalert08

I went to key sailing today and played around with the 2011 outback an it was awesome!


----------



## chasintales

I am glad to hear that you have been out in it. Found any good redfish holes?


----------

